# Two Second Hands?



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone know what is the point of the chinese movements with 2 second hands. I've bought a fairly cheap Serkisof as a desk watch. Is it possible to just remove the sweep centre second hand?

Roger


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stinch said:


> Anyone know what is the point of the chinese movements with 2 second hands. I've bought a fairly cheap Serkisof as a desk watch. Is it possible to just remove the sweep centre second hand?
> 
> Roger


Can't say that I've seen one of these, but in theory I don't see why not - mind it might leave an "ugly" bit sticking up in the middle of the handset though? Sometimes come across Timex where this has been done, a 22 non sweep has been replaced with a 22 sweep movement and obviously there's no seconds hand to go onto the new movement. :yes:

Maybe someone else will offer specific advice to the Serkiwhateveritis movement:yes: :lol:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You sure it's not a stopwatch hand?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Shangas said:


> You sure it's not a stopwatch hand?


No it's definately not a stopwatch. Just has 2 second hands a small one at 6 oclock and a large sweep second hand (& they arent always in synch). Opening the pocket watch you can see they've used a wristwatch movement with a plasic spacer around it. I think it's possibly the same movement as in the cheapie GOER watch that Mel reviewed in the general watch forum.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have this Sekonda, it too has two second hands.

It used to drive me nuts as the sub dial hand was 10 seconds ahead of the other until I went inside and moved it.

It's still out but only by a second which I can live with.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Stinch,



> they aren't always in synch.


Do they run independantly? I mean, does one gain on the other?

joolz,

How are the day and date indicated? Do the rings revolve, I.E. the day photographed is Wednesday the 28th?


----------

